# Trailer age and make?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I really do think I'm going to move forward trying to get a two-horse bumper pull trailer. It turns out that the one at my barn already sold, so I'm going to start tentatively looking to see what's out there.

I have opinions about material, style, interior, and loading style. However, I have two questions for everyone:

1. Obviously a newer trailer is better than an older trailer. Is there any sort of cut off year before which you would absolutely NOT consider a trailer? FWIW I'm in Central Texas so we don't really have a problem with rust and corrosion as much as you would up north.

2. Any manufacturer I should avoid or maybe prefer?

3. I guess one last question is, anyone in the Texas area selling a great two-horse trailer cheap?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Older Sundowners should be available where you are. Avoid new ones - they're turning out trash these days and I know this because they're made about 20 miles from me and I know people who work there and am aware of internal issues going on that are causing manufacturing problems.


CM Trailers makes some really good trailers.


WW also has some really well made 2 horse trailers. (There's one on FB in Allen TX right now for 1600.00 and I'd bet money that's negotiable).


There's multiple groups for Texas horse trailers for sale on FB. I keep a watch them pretty regular, just in case. There seems to be some really reasonably priced trailers on there regularly.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I have to get on Facebook now? Poop!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I had also heard that Sundowners after a certain year not great quality - just can't recall what the year was....

Your best bet is FB groups. That is how I sold my last trailer and bought my current one. I also use Kijiji, but I'm not sure if that is as popular in the States.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

People have had problems with certain Sundowner trailers after the year 2000. I believe it was with the economy models, not really sure if all of them. Things could be different now where it is all of them. Big problems with the metal frames coming in contact with the aluminum floors and corroding like crazy. I read about it and while shopping myself found this to be true. Total rust buckets underneath with the frame. 

I initially was going to go with a new Trailers USA. A lot of people said that they liked them and the price was reasonable. When I looked at one that was three years old with the ramp door already having tons of wear and looking pretty bad, I changed my mind. I know that some people don't take care of things as well as others, but still, the trailer was only three years old. I ended up finding a ten year old trailer that was pretty much mint.

What are you looking for? Any makes that you have in mind? Style? Type of metal? How big of a tack space do you need?

I know that some people would swear that an aluminum trailer will just crumple in an accident. I find that hard to believe with my aluminum trailer. That thing is heavy as all get out and pretty tough. If shopping for aluminum, I would be careful of trailers made my manufacturers that like to cut corners and use inferior aluminum thickness. An aluminum soda can will crumple easily, you would have a much harder time crumpling an aluminum soup can.

Sometimes you will find an older trailer that is made pretty nice and has been well taken care of. Whether it will work for you depends on what type of horses you have. Really older trailers have a tendency to be smaller. No problem if you have horses that are not extremely tall.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Any sundowners that had those problems, I believe it was with a powder coating on the steel frame, have all rusted out by now. The steel frames all rusted to nothing and the trailer was rendered useless. It wasn't a whole lot of sundowners, just a few that they had used that brand of powder coating from what I had read a few years ago.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

LoriF said:


> What are you looking for? Any makes that you have in mind? Style? Type of metal? How big of a tack space do you need?
> ...
> 
> Sometimes you will find an older trailer that is made pretty nice and has been well taken care of. Whether it will work for you depends on what type of horses you have. Really older trailers have a tendency to be smaller. No problem if you have horses that are not extremely tall.


Two horse, bumper pull, straight load, step up, steel, as light and open as possible, meaning lots of windows (we're in Texas), lots of padding. Not much in the way of tack space is needed. I certainly don't need a dressing room or any other hooman space. And obviously in great condition with all safety features working.

My horses are small, but @horselovinguy pointed out in my other post that smaller trailers don't have as good of a resale value, and I hope to be trading this in for a three-horse trailer in a few years.

I have no idea about manufacturers at all. But I'm getting some good opinions here!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If you find the perfect trailer but there is not padding, I wouldn't worry about it too much. You can install padding fairly inexpensively yourself.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Any sundowners that had those problems, I believe it was with a powder coating on the steel frame, have all rusted out by now. The steel frames all rusted to nothing and the trailer was rendered useless. It wasn't a whole lot of sundowners, just a few that they had used that brand of powder coating from what I had read a few years ago.


I believe that it was the Sundowner trailers from 2000 to 2008 or 09. There are plenty of them out there that people are still trying to sell even though they are a mess.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

LoriF said:


> If you find the perfect trailer but there is not padding, I wouldn't worry about it too much. You can install padding fairly inexpensively yourself.


Yes, that's true, probably. It's a good point. I'd just generally rather know that someone else did it, not me, because I know the kind of work I do. Unfortunately. I'm not too good with stuff like this.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I swear by Shadow trailers. I love mine. My friend has had hers for years. No rust. They're really nicely made, but also affordable. Mine is new, so I can't really speak for older ones, but if it's been taken care of, it should be fine if it's older. Plenty of people have older trailers and no issues. Just gotta make sure it's not all rusted & falling apart. :lol:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You mention "open" because you are in Texas... 
I have a semi-stock trailer, open high sides in Florida.
Know what...I wished I had the ability to close up some of that open during inclement weather and trailering needing done.
Many times we headed out to the trails, a adventure, a show, a challenge obstacle training event...a something and it is nice and lovely out.
Part way through the day the rain arrives and we now need to head home in wet road conditions...
My tack is secured in the truck so no worry there...
My horses though get soaked to the skin from road spray of passing vehicles.
I now carry rain sheets and sheet my horses so they not get soaked and chilled in a moving trailer... = drafts not wanted.
Open trailers have great value and are a godsend in hot & humid weather...
But consider how to, or what to do to offer some protection in winter blahs when thick coats do not dry easily and chills & drafts are _not_ your friend.
My husband had heavy plexiglass sheets the size of full plywood sheets he cut for me.
He engineered a track system to slide the plexiglass sheets in for the lousy weather days that closes in all but 4" of the openness so we keep our ventilation and cooling ability but reduced the road spray soaking the horses were taking...
Our truck bed we just slide the things into when we leave just in case they are needed later in the day...
I have a small tack compartment, needing to be cleaned out and organized for incidentals like this. Sadly, it has become a catch-all for a lot of junk needing thrown out!!
If my trailer had a dressing room or dedicated tack storage area those weather keep-away pieces would be stored their.
Do not forget.. you will be moving to a very different climate and this trailer very well may go with you.. 
Do plan for that cause you may never go different or bigger once you buy... :|

You also mentioned a _step up 2 horse trailer straight load..._
Decide what type of door closure you then want... one wide single door or 2-doors...
Reason I mention is if you do a single door that is full width of the trailer you will _not_ have a center beam to secure the butt bar/chain to...
What you will gain though is the ability to use the trailer for other projects such as moving larger objects not fitting in the truck bed and such...my neighbor uses hers to move furniture, appliances and her ride-on lawn mower...
If you do a single door full width look into how you are going to secure the horses when one is removed...
A floating center divider can hold the butt chain but you _must_ use the divider properly for the safety chain/bar to latch and be purposeful.
My trailer is one full width door... but my reasoning is one of my horses is impossible to load past a stationary object if his ribs touch he freaks and will take apart the trailer to escape...
He was trapped in a trailer and beat so fear is a huge thing for him...wide open in he goes no care in the world..
Past a stationary center bar ...it is not happening and I have spent weeks & months working the issue, his fear is just to great.
So why traumatize him and hurt me...we just bought a trailer that works great for everyone and we ended up with something that can do other projects easily...win-win for all. :smile:
Also make positive your center divider can be fully removed at your wanting, not all can be removed but can swing.

So, my trailers are steel, steel frame and steel wall & roof construction.
I looked into steel/aluminum combo...for a savings of 300 pounds approximately, think not.
If you are cutting your numbers that close...:frown_color:
Steel flexes better in frame and wall construction than aluminum.
It is also much easier to get repairs on steel than on aluminum both in materials and labor involved should it get torn by something.
As someone else mentioned though...thickness has much to do with wall/floor strength and that goes for frame strength too.

I think of the steel versus aluminum in regards to cars.
Old cars were tanks and took a heck of a beating compared to today's vehicle of aluminum and composite materials...
Not sure I would want a "new" or "newer" trailer today with how things are made... :|

Someone has more homework to do in figuring what they want... .
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@PoptartShop thanks for the recommendation!
@horselovinguy thanks! LOTS of good stuff in your post. I had forgotten about the open stock trailer option, although like you mentioned they can get rain and road spray on them, not to mention gravel and junk that other cars kick up. Any chance you could post a picture of yours?

Also I hadn't thought about the central divider issue at all, but you're right that it makes a difference.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@ACinATX any reason to not get a 3 horse now if that's what you plan on in the future? There's usually not a whole lot of price difference between a 2-3 horse and even if you only haul 2 for now the extra space can come in handy! (Just a thought coming from a person who has often not bought what I really wanted in the first place and it ends up being more expensive in the long run).

As far as age I think there's plenty of good old trailers out there, especially if you're on a budget. I've been searching for months for a 2-3 horse gooseneck for my "run around trailer" so I don't have to haul our big 4 horse weekender and I can tell you there are plenty of 80's and 90's trailers that are in better condition then some early 2000's! All depends on the ownership, there's some older trailers that are hunks of junk as well! I wouldn't be too afraid of age, as long as you have someone look it over.

I like the look (and price) of Trailet's (although they might be a midwest thing, I think they were manufactured in Wisconsin) but I know of 2 people this year who have had the frames break in those this spring alone so that worries me a bit. Also from what I know of Bison's stay FAR FAR away.... Otherwise, I think most brands have good and bad sides!

Oh yeah and the whole open stock trailer thing.... We have a bumper pull stock trailer (although it is currently with a broken axle and we are debating whether it's worth it to fix) and I hate it. Rocks, dirt, gravel all fly in.... Need to haul in fly masks (always), blankets or rain sheets depending on the weather (although once again, MN here has way more weather problems then I'm sure TX!). No where to store anything (ours doesn't have a tack/dressing room) so sweaty horse tack is in the back seat of the truck and I always forget a brush/hoofpick/fly spray/etc. Can't sleep in the back of it easily if needed like a trailer with windows....


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

What I've been told about Sundowner in the last couple or three years: The GOOD welders in this area will not work for them. They hire dregs - kids barely out of high school with bare minimum welding certifications. They set quotas that cannot be met, the welds are coming out sloppy and badly done. They're overloaded on orders, not enough hands to fill them. They're shipping substandard trailers out to dealers, and the dealers are sending them back due to sloppy workmanship. 



They're also shifting their quality focus to custom toy haulers, smoke wagons/catering trailers, and custom made horse trailers (The big bucks trailers).


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> @*horselovinguy* . Any chance you could post a picture of yours?


My apologies..just got in from a loooong day at work.

I don't have any pictures handy of mine but found one similar to mine on the internet.
My trailer has the 3 sections of side ventilation where most trailers only have 2...that added few inches makes a difference in how wet my horses get from road spray...
My trailer has butterfly vents in the front as we found a bit to stuffy when the horses have their faces forward when traveling during heat of day.
Hubby is handy so he put the vents in... without to much wind on the eyes uncovered or we flymask if hot/humid and need those vents open more than a crack. Amazing how much flies around inside a trailer when moving at speed.:eek_color: 
Protect those eyes at all cost!!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Here is my 1984 stock/horse trailer. It is 6'-6" wide, 7' tall and 14' long gooseneck. I've had it since 1988 and it has been repainted twice by me and I have replaced the floor once. A little age hurt nothing if it has been well maintained. I have carried 3 horse to the Rocky mountains several times in it. To me it is the perfect size and has ample room it the nose for all my tack. The top is painted white to help reflect the sun keeping heat inside down in the summer.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't have a photo of it on this computer, but my stock trailer is an '89 WW stock combo. It's basically the bumper-pull version of the red trailer above. It's solid as all get-out with very minimal rust; I keep it because they don't make steel trailers like that anymore. It's ugly, but it's solid, safe, and gets the job done. Any horse will load into it, it pulls well, and I could sell it tomorrow for what I paid for it ten years ago. Small tack compartment under the front manger-- I can haul straight load two and two, or on a slant, or take out the front divider, close the half-gate, and haul one horse loose in a 'box stall' in the front and one in the back. Horses don't seem to mind riding in it in the snow, wind, and rain either. A stock trailer is a fraction of the price of a 'horse trailer' and will do just fine for occasional use. You can always put plexi over the slats on the head side if you are worried, but it's rarely needed. Horses seem to appreciate the air flow. Don't discount an older stock-type trailer if the floor supports and undercarriage are in good shape, and the tires and wiring and brakes work. They're heavy, but they last if you take care of them at all.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

SilverMaple, You hit the nail on the head. All you said is correct. I don't use the plexiglass but, A neighbor does on his. I also agree about the strength of a good steel trailer. I always wash mine out after each use too avoiding rust and corrosion and I carry cattle in it too. As far as always getting your money back I only paid $1400 for mine and I'm sure I could get my money back at anytime.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

what I noticed from searching for a 2H bumper pull in 2012 to looking at LQ's now, new trailers will drop in value when you take it off the lot but then hold that number for a while. older good model used trailers will do the same, I found 2 trailers like the one we bought (2001 exiss eventer) for sale recently for the same/more than we bought our trailer for 7 years ago, and most people don't believe my trailer is an 01 because we take care of it and get things fixed when we notice a problem.

living in texas don't be afraid of a steel trailer, a lot easier to find a good welder to fix steel than it is to find a good aluminum welder


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I like Bee trailers, also known as K&K trailers, CM trailers, and Shadow. Those were my 3 picks when trailer shopping. Anything else tended to be outside my price range.

I like Cotner trailers but you don't find those very often and they tend to sell very quickly. As in the same day they are posted. 

Trailers USA are nice too. 

CM trailers and Bee trailers are the most economical. There's Calico trailers as well but I'm not sure on the paint quality, as they are rather cheap and the website didn't go into details on the design.

CM trailers are very nice- my old trailer was a CM and I wouldn't mind buying one again in the future. The 2 horse with mangers is light weight, easy to park, and gets good gas mileage. If i saw one for a decent price i would be tempted to buy one, even though I love my current trailer since it has a tack room.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Merhows. Are they not popular in southern US? I know a few people who have them, and they are the cat's meow. I used to rent one, and loved using it. Safe, lightweight, airy, well-built. But I didn't buy one because they tend to keep their value so even used, they were above my price range. I got a 2004 McBride instead. I do love having a trailer, and honestly, Harley seems to like it just as much as the Merhow. It's an extra wide, extra tall (even though Harley's almost a pony, but he's used to big, airy trailers). I have no problems hauling it or parking it. However, it will not likely last as long as a Merhow because the steel is already beginning to show its age. Superficial rust, which we've done our best to sand down and cover up, but with the salt that is put on roads here in the winter, it's only a matter of time. Maybe not an issue in your area. The only other thing I'd say is that the door is really heavy. I'm quite strong (as most horse people), but opening and closing it on a regular basis takes its toll. I do miss the easy back door/ramp of the Merhow which I could open and shut without feeling the muscles in my back begging for mercy. 

So I don't regret buying my McBride, but if I had the budget, I'd opt a Merhow. Either way, pay attention to how hard that back door/ramp is to shut. It may not seem so bad, but doing it over and over takes its toll. 

And I agree with the fact that you might want to just look at a 3 horse now rather than trade up in a few years. I don't know how it is there, but around here, trailers don't keep their value unless they're very high end, so you may not end up better off.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Merhows. Are they not popular in southern US? I know a few people who have them, and they are the cat's meow.


I have a 2003 Merhow, 2 horse, bumper pull, straight load with a ramp. I love it! Very well built, roomy, and plenty of light inside. None of the horses I've hauled have had a problem with it.
My tack room is in front and big enough I could sleep in it if I want to camp.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I had a 16' bumper pull stock trailer for ten years before buying my Brenderup. 

There was an offset center gate and the front half was a bit smaller than the back half. Normally used the front for tack, hay, feed, etc. Also camped in there. Hauled two horses side by side in the back easily. 

Or I could open the center gate and fit 5 horses (my whole herd) tied to the drivers side and they angled towards the rear. 


The side were 3/4 solid walls, so didn't get a lot of gunk coming in through the sides. I did always use fly masks, and duct taped plastic sheets along the sides in the front and also partway along the sides in the back. Long drives I'd put the plastic sheets along the entire sides. 


Plexiglass would have looked better, but duct tape worked fine. 

We also moved our household twice in that trailer! 


I sold the trailer for nearly what I paid for it, and only charged less because it went to a friend. 


I love my Brenderups for ease of use and comfort for my horses, but my steel stock trailer was pretty handy for a lot of things. I think it was a WW brand, but not positive...been over thirty years ago.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

BTW my Brenderup trailers are 21 and 22 years old, and still going strong!!!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got a 2005 TrailET and I love that thing. 2 horse straight load with ramp and small tack room, nicely padded all around, hauls great, nice and big and roomy. Thunder the Shire fits in it with room to spare. The ramp is easy to lift, it's got windows with screens that I can close when it's cold out, I love it to pieces. I believe mine is steel frame with aluminum shell? It's still fairly heavy, and it's got good bones. I'm not sure if they make those anymore, but if they do I highly recommend. : )

-- Kai


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I bought a 2 horse BP step up from a lady off craigslist. It had recently had new flooring, been primered, she added butt chains, they had re-wired it and replaced all the lights and light covers. It needs padding added, but we are doing that. I would have liked to get a 3 horse, but this one was so cheap that we couldn't pass it up. And it works for now.


----------

